# fancontrol fails to start.

## Budoka

My laptop has been seriously overheating. I saw in my system log that there were some temperature issues.

 *Quote:*   

> 10/13/14 10:23:12 AM	kernel	CPU1: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)
> 
> 10/13/14 10:28:19 AM	kernel	CPU0: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1442)

 

I also notice in the rc.log that fancontrol isn't starting.

 *Quote:*   

> 249: * ERROR: fancontrol failed to start

  Here is the rc.log"

```
cat /var/log/rc.log  |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: [url]https://bpaste.net/show/ec13558e5164[/url]
```

When I run fancontrol it kicks back the following error.

 *Quote:*   

> # fancontrol
> 
> Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
> 
> Error: Can't read configuration file

 

I checked etc and there isn't any fan control file or directory. Do I need to create it manually and if so what should I populate it with?

I am also not sure what package installs fancontrol? Is it lm-sensors? I have it installed and it is version 3.3.3-r3 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> I checked etc and there isn't any fan control file or directory. Do I need to create it manually and if so what should I populate it with?

 

pwmconfig

----------

## Budoka

kicks this back...

 *Quote:*   

> # pwmconfig
> 
> # pwmconfig revision 5857 (2010-08-22)
> 
> This program will search your sensors for pulse width modulation (pwm)
> ...

 

----------

## albright

fancontrol is from lmsensors package; you need a bunch

of kernel settings (at least i2c IIRC)

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> kicks this back...
> 
>  *Quote:*   # pwmconfig
> 
> # pwmconfig revision 5857 (2010-08-22)
> ...

 

And the answer is in red, bolded

My original post was to answer your question about creating the fancontrol file, which pwmconfig will do.

As far as the sensor modules, they need to be in the kernel (built-in or module) and which one depends on what motherboard you have.

Google your mb model and lm sensors to see what others have chosen

----------

